# Snow Geese - 2/9-2/10



## cgrover1 (Feb 14, 2017)

Here's a short clip to just a small portion of the hunt we had last week.  Enjoy.

Here's the embedded version.  My apologies for not doing so the first time.


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 14, 2017)

Nice. well done.


----------



## cgrover1 (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank you.


----------

